# Rust Removal Question



## Loco_09 (Aug 10, 2021)

Has anyone tried removing rust from beer cans? The lemon juice method looks pretty straight forward but I've never tried it just wondering what peoples results have been


----------



## patagonian digger (Aug 10, 2021)

My advice is to use electrolysis.


----------



## Loco_09 (Aug 10, 2021)

patagonian digger said:


> My advice is to use electrolysis.


Having never tried it, does it cause any damage to the paint typically?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 10, 2021)

Leon (username Hemihampton) can tell you all about it, he has great success with rust removal.  The most effective rust remover seems to be oxalic acid, although it's not the safest stuff to work with.  I've used lemon juice on a few cans, it definitely makes the cans legible again but they aren't necessarily that beautiful afterwards.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 10, 2021)

Yes, I could tell you all about. BUT, I'll let the other experts chime in. LEON.


----------



## patagonian digger (Aug 12, 2021)

arob301 said:


> Having never tried it, does it cause any damage to the paint typically?


Well, in some cases it does. When I tryed on the older cans it remove the paint completely.  But with newers ones it doesn´t.


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Aug 23, 2021)

Here is a great video by my friend Scott Given.


----------

